
33 of the hardest questions Apple will ask in a job interview - jphilip147
http://www.businessinsider.in/33-of-the-hardest-questions-Apple-will-ask-in-a-job-interview/articleshow/49570312.cms
======
dalke
These are a collection of questions from Glassdoor, presented as a slideshow.

If you want to see them as a single list, an earlier 25 question version is
available at [http://barcitytv.com/the-25-trickiest-questions-apple-
will-a...](http://barcitytv.com/the-25-trickiest-questions-apple-will-ask-in-
a-job-interview/) .

To give an idea of what's in the slideshow:

The 'drop two eggs' question, for a software engineer; “Who is your best
friend?” for a Family Room Specialist candidate; "Describe an interesting
problem and how you solved it" for a SE; "Explain to an 8 year old what a
modem/router is and its functions." for tech support; "How many children are
born every day?" \- Global Supply Manager candidate; "Describe yourself, what
excites you?" \- Software Engineer candidate, etc.

